# Flavour Boss



## Tom (2/3/17)

http://flavour-boss.co.uk/product-category/recipes/boss-shots

Becoming a real craze over here. TPD2 is lurking, and this could be the future. 

I have ordered today thru a german collective order. The Dinner Lady clone seems to rock, according to the voices on Facebook  

But only the shots seem to be good, for some reason the premixed juices are not as great. 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (2/3/17)

Looks really cool and the prices are crazy cheap, R400 for a litre of concentrate


----------



## DizZa (2/3/17)

http://flavour-boss.co.uk/product/strawbelly-yogurt-recipe

Read what he says about Wayne! Jeepers. @method1 did you see this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Effjh (2/3/17)

http://flavour-boss.co.uk/product/sisternuts-recipe 

"*Recipe Creator:* Wayne Walker of DIYorDIE. He does not support of the sale of this recipe through Flavour Boss. If you wish to support Wayne directly by purchasing this recipe then please go to chefsflavours.co.uk."


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/17)

Lol those are DIY communities' recipes.


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/17)

Sister Nuts 
Well at least they had the decency to change the name.

I can see the future of DIY communities becoming behind closed gates. Private communities that don't publish recipes publically.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (2/3/17)

Strontium said:


> Looks really cool and the prices are crazy cheap, R400 for a litre of concentrate


Its not a litre of aroma... Its the amount of aroma to make a litre ox liquid. So, you just fill up the 1l bottle with your own base. 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (2/3/17)

Wow. Just wow. This is so wrong.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tom (2/3/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Lol those are DIY communities' recipes.


Yeah, of course. And to help everyone to clone those themselves, these recipes are revealed on their page too, no searching needed... Or one buys the complete package ready to be mixed with VG/PG/Nic. Which sounds much easier, doesn't it? I don't want to buy a myriad of aromas to start making replica juices...and then dump it because it tastes like yuk. 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/17)

Tom said:


> Yeah, of course. And to help everyone to clone those themselves, these recipes are revealed on their page too, no searching needed... Or one buys the complete package ready to be mixed with VG/PG/Nic. Which sounds much easier, doesn't it? I don't want to buy a myriad of aromas to start making replica juices...and then dump it because it tastes like yuk.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk



Ya sure, if you not wanting to go all out in DIY and make up your own recipes, this makes life a whole lot easier.


----------



## KingSize (3/3/17)

I'm part of a few UK vape groups on FB. These boss shots look great and people seem very happy with SOME of them! There are also a few "homebrew" juice manufacturers that sell for as little as £10 for 100ml! And people rave about some of the homebrew juice. I'm sure a large amount of the juice commercially available here in SA is pretty much "homebrew" just labeled and bottled better, but for the price of 30ml here you could get 100ml there! Hopefully SA will have the same kind of things available in months/years to come.


----------



## KingSize (3/3/17)

On a similar note a ordered 4 different Flavour Art Pre-Blend concentrates from Blckvapour today - so nice to see that @Richio is moving with the times! Can't wait to try them...


----------



## Huffapuff (3/3/17)

This is so sad. This is theft, plain and simple. 

These Boss Shots guys are taking other people's intellectual property and selling it for a profit. There's nothing original on their website - even their logo is a rip-off! 

The work that is being stolen has been freely shared so other DIYers can enjoy and experiment with recipes. They haven't been shared so some unscrupulous person can come and rip them off. From the recipes themselves: _"You may not copy, derive or commercialize this recipe without following the terms of this license or the explicit permission of the creator."
_
Enjoy while you can because this will destroy the DIY scene as the best mixologists will simply stop sharing their work.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Strontium (3/3/17)

Sure it's kinda shady but I'd probably still buy from them if it was local.
I have a cupboard full of concentrates, that I'll never use, that I bought for recipes that sounded really good on paper n turned out to be utter shite.


----------



## Tom (3/3/17)

Huffapuff said:


> This is so sad. This is theft, plain and simple.
> 
> These Boss Shots guys are taking other people's intellectual property and selling it for a profit. There's nothing original on their website - even their logo is a rip-off!
> 
> ...


Strong words. Is it really theft? I don't think so... Surely one of the "mixologists" would have taken legal action then. 
Is it unethical? Maybe. 

But still... This kind of business will assist a lot of people like me, who don't have the time to mix up juices. Up to now i have spent loads of € for premium liquids, which i use exclusively. But i have to resort to other means with the upcoming TPD. Therefore i am trying to go that route... Like a lot of EU residents.




Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (3/3/17)

@Tom - hope you well there
We miss you here in SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (3/3/17)

Silver said:


> @Tom - hope you well there
> We miss you here in SA


Yeah, all going well here, thx for asking mate... Besides TPD annoying me  

Still hoping for a project to come up in SA... Would love to hook up with the vapers again. And shop for juices  


Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/3/17)

Tom said:


> Strong words. Is it really theft? I don't think so... Surely one of the "mixologists" would have taken legal action then.
> Is it unethical? Maybe.
> 
> But still... This kind of business will assist a lot of people like me, who don't have the time to mix up juices. Up to now i have spent loads of € for premium liquids, which i use exclusively. But i have to resort to other means with the upcoming TPD. Therefore i am trying to go that route... Like a lot of EU residents.
> ...



Ag it's this big fat grey area. 

If I put something on the net, no copyrights etc... And somebody runs with it. Is it theft? Hmm? Unethical? 
Well, it's not in my moral compass to make my Ejuice millions, with somebody else's recipes. That doesn't necessarily make it wrong.... Or right for that matter.

You know what, in the real world putting a disclaimer *not for commercial use* means jack shit. If you want to share to help others, then do so without reservations.
If you plan to make money off the industry, then maybe it's not the best idea, to share.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (3/3/17)

Just because it's possible to steal something doesn't mean it's OK to do so. That's like me stealing your phone with the excuse that you didn't lock it away. 

Go ahead and buy the stuff. Save a few bucks now. Soon there will be nothing to rip off and the only way you can get decent juice is to pay a premium price for it. 

This type of thing kills the soul of the DIY scene. I don't want to be a part of that.


----------



## Silver (3/3/17)

Tom said:


> Yeah, all going well here, thx for asking mate... Besides TPD annoying me
> 
> Still hoping for a project to come up in SA... Would love to hook up with the vapers again. And shop for juices
> 
> ...



Great stuff @Tom 
If a project comes up in SA - and you have any way of "massaging" dates, keep Saturday the 26th of August 2017 in mind. Then you will be able to catch VapeCon and see all the vendors and most of us in one place. You will just have to bring an empty suitcase and make allowance for extra baggage on the way back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (4/3/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Just because it's possible to steal something doesn't mean it's OK to do so. That's like me stealing your phone with the excuse that you didn't lock it away.
> 
> Go ahead and buy the stuff. Save a few bucks now. Soon there will be nothing to rip off and the only way you can get decent juice is to pay a premium price for it.
> 
> This type of thing kills the soul of the DIY scene. I don't want to be a part of that.



You can go on ELR and find thousands of recipes made by unknowns that post their creations, the diy scene will be just fine.


----------



## Huffapuff (4/3/17)

Strontium said:


> You can go on ELR and find thousands of recipes made by unknowns that post their creations, the diy scene will be just fine.



Yes, there will always be people sharing recipes. Whether those recipes will be any good is anybody's guess. But that's not what I'm talking about. 

There is a thriving community around ATF and DIYorDIE that is producing polished work with international contests, cool videos and podcasts etc which shares some of the best recipes. One of the cornerstones of this community is trust. Trust that recipes won't be copied or exploited for commercial purposes. 

I just wonder for how much longer an open and free community like this will continue if they find their work is being ripped off. 

It would just suck if commercial interests and saving a few bucks ruined another creative and open community.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Effjh (4/3/17)

Strontium said:


> You can go on ELR and find thousands of recipes made by unknowns that post their creations, the diy scene will be just fine.



The vast majority of recipe's on ELR are either outdated (made for 2013 devices) or just not that great. It is after all only the really good recipe's that are getting ripped off. If you by some luck find a really good recipe by an unknown...you can bet that recipe will be ripped off for another's financial gain soon enough too.


----------



## Tom (26/8/17)

So, that is what happened since my last posting. As you can see I used quite a bit of it, and I bought some more flavors. 

I really enjoy this, not quite the same as the Originals.... but throughout good juices, and reasonable. I end up with a total cost of around 30€ for 500ml. Using a good VG base, as well as VG 48mg Bunker Base.... it vapes awesome. 

Now, some here know that.... I have vaped exclusively US Premium liquids for the last 3 years. I could still do that, but right now these liquids are my ADV, and the Premiums I vape in the evening.

Best one out of those below: Key Lime Cookie! Started vaping it after a short 3 day steep (although Flavor Boss indicated it should be 6 weeks...), and it was good from the start.


----------



## RichJB (27/8/17)

So Flavour Boss got their name back? I believe there were some shenanigans where a competitor realised their name wasn't trademarked and so they trademarked it, meaning that they now owned the Flavour Boss brand name. A mean trick for sure. But seeing as Flavour Boss take Wayne's recipes without his permission, nobody shed any tears over it. If you live by the sword...


----------

